# digitize n stitch software



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Has anyone used this software ? digitize N Stitch 
Is it ok for a beginer ?
Larry


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I had used this program some years ago and cannot remember why I stopped. They do offer a trial version so I would download that and see how you like it. The trial is limited but you will get some idea about the software.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are looking for a program to automatically generate a stitch file from an image, don't bother. The only people who will tell you that you can automatically generate a file that will stitch perfectly are the people selling the software. Anyone who has used it will tell you the software can generate a file but it will 99% of the time need to be tweaked or modified to get it to stitch acceptably.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for the replys , I'm new at this and trying to do simple logo's for now . The software does not have to be that complex , just need to be able to take a jpeg and convert . I have downloaded the trail for digitize n stitch and it seams to work , there is another one called Embroidery Magic II which is next on the list . This is my learning and experiment time, for the sale items I will send out for now unless this stuff actually works . I just can't seem to release $K's of money for software yet .


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Try all the trial versions. As stated, auto digitizing does not work - or work well. Even with auto there is a need to tweak so you have to have some understanding of the process. Also if you send out to have done - make it a habit to take it apart and see their methodology for doing the job. You can learn from good and bad embroidery. It can be learned, but you have to be patient - 4 years later I am still patient and still learning.


----------



## Pat Horowitz (Jul 26, 2011)

Totally agree with idonaldson about autodigitizing. When you think it does work, you wind up editing almost the whole design. Learn to digitize, but it will take a long time before you get good at it. I have been teaching digitizing for over 8 years and it's not right for everyone. Good advice on looking at what other digitizers do with the design. You can learn tons... You can start with the Stitch Era Universal program by Sierra. It's free, you need to be on a high speed internet connection to use it but it will give you a flavor for digitizing without spending the money to buy software. Good luck.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

This might not be the perfect thread to defend autodigitizing but I can't help but share my opinion and experience with it. Yes, I do see how the industry misleads people into buying their software based on their best-case scenerios all over youtube etc.

However,
I have been using Corel Draw since version 3 (not X3) and Im pretty proficient with vector conversion. I got my feet wet back when I was primarily cutting vinyl from customers artwork. This was back in the days when tracing programs were an absolute joke - like mid 90's... All that said, I learn something with every design I digitize.

I suggest a digitizing program that accepts vector artwork as opposed to pixel based artwork.

When autodigitize _*does not*_ work:

someone expects to just scan a .jpg or a picture type file and end up with magnificent embroidery.
when someone does not control the number of colors in a design
When autodigitize _*does*_ work:

you have created a vector file with proper layering and bleeds between the colors.
you take the time to clean up the random nodes after using the trace function.
you have used a contour function rather than applying an outline to an object.
you have applied specific colors to reflect color changes rather than matching the logo colors.
you do not use like-colors for filled areas bordered by satin stitch.
There are so many tricks to successful autodigiting.
When you want to run a satin around a filled area sometimes an AD (autodigitize) will not give you the proper 'overlap'. One way around this is to create your satin area by using the contour function and then dragging it completely away from the filled area that it will border. Now the AD program will digitize it to your specified width. Once it is digitized just simply drag it back into place...

I understand the craft and see where the disbelief of the AD functions comes from, but when you take a different approach and keep an open mind about it you can see some amazing results.

It all gets back to the most simple computer phrase ever spoken: GIGO - Garbage in, Garbage out.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I understand completely what you were saying and kept looking for more tips, but came to the end of your post. I have noticed that vectors and jpgs AD differently. I am all for looking at things from a different perspective. So @Iconify, I will take your all too brief tips and give it a whirl. If it is successful, then I will approach it with a different point of view. Thanks


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

Trust me I'm a recovering AD hater ;o) 

I was pretty determined to find out the reasons that so many of the propaganda examples worked so well and some pretty basic conversions of mine didn't. 

I don't want to have people change what they're comfortable with (especially seasoned digitizers), but maybe a few tweaks on the artwork prep can save some time on the digitizing side of it.

Every once in a while I'll have to go in and change a filled area to a satin stitch, but that is still quicker to me than digitizing a whole name worth of letters.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Agreed, plus I have a membership with a company that does all of my heavy stuff - I just need to have a head start on some simple things - I went from building to AD back to building - so - what you said made sense and when I think back the ones that worked best were vectors and the other little tibits accounted for some of the other results. Thanks again - it is at least worth another look. Apologies to all of the true digitizers out there shaking there heads.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Iconify said:


> This might not be the perfect thread to defend autodigitizing but I can't help but share my opinion and experience with it. Yes, I do see how the industry misleads people into buying their software based on their best-case scenerios all over youtube etc.
> 
> However,
> I have been using Corel Draw since version 3 (not X3) and Im pretty proficient with vector conversion. I got my feet wet back when I was primarily cutting vinyl from customers artwork. This was back in the days when tracing programs were an absolute joke - like mid 90's... All that said, I learn something with every design I digitize.
> ...


Iconify, I totally agree. I also believe that understanding the distortion that goes with embroidery goes hand in hand with traditional creation tools. You've got me beat in Corel by one version, but When I was learning Digitizing the AD was very clunky and it probably took me longer to learn good digitizing because pull comp and push do not translate well via strait conversion and if I have to re create from bad art anyway,.. I may as well do it right in my digitizing software. I may still need to clean up artwork in corel but for a beginner to learn with tools that you program the right parameter into as you are creating the file, you are skipping the extra step and creating an embroidery file in the sequence it needs to be, and giving thought to the process at the same time. The important thing is to tell new people the truth that AD is a hook that MFGs use to get new users (wow factor), but the ultimate input will come from the learned user. Just like creating artwork for any process, the more you know about the end process, the more efficient you'll be at creating the working file.


----------



## Pat Horowitz (Jul 26, 2011)

Iconify, your points are well taken but I tend to agree more with Z. If a new person doesn't know anything about sequencing, push / pull comp, closest point connections, etc. they will not know how to fix what AD does. You can spend time cleaning up artwork all day to use AD or you can learn to digitize from the get go. My digitizing teacher / mentor told me that a human can digitize more accurately, with possibly fewer stitches and more efficiently than any software can. I tend to agree with that statement as it has been true more times than not.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

You know I really didn't spend the time in my original post to strike up some big debate or convince anyone that someone who uses clean well organized artwork is ever going to be a better digitizer than a 'real' digitizer.

But sometimes you have go with what resources you have available and learn from there. There aren't many threads here or anywhere else that I have found that can mentor me along a path of being a better digitizer. The fact is, twice I have purchased major digitizing programs in the last 15 years and both times the company promised all the help / training / support they could dream up. Neither time has that benefitted me. 

I purchased my SWF from MESA West prior to the split. I went with Wings XP Operator since that is what they supported. Since then I have learned the program, and re-learned some digitizing along the way - but I don't call myself a digitizer. I also know when a design is beyond my capabilities. In the meantime my BETTER UNDERSTANDING of how the auto digitizing works I have produced very nice useable designs.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I am just jumping in not as an agitator, but one to say that I am benefitting from the exchange. I understand both sides of the argument and completely understand the risks and shortfalls of AD. I have spent a few K in programs and I also in search of becoming a better digitizer. My point earlier expressed that the points @Iconify made covered a few things I did miss in ADing. I wish my funds and time were unlimited so I could be taken under someone wings to be taught from the bottom up. I did the build the letters approach - which is good way to understand the workings, but I am not nearly wear I should be. There is no line in the sand here just folks trying to make a living when it is all said and done. Concern should be mentioned to any newbie that gets hoodwinked by SW companies for we here all know that AD is not turnkey. Thanks - I will go back to lurking.


----------



## Pat Horowitz (Jul 26, 2011)

All points are well taken. I'm sorry that the amount of support out there has been lacking for some of you with your software. I just want to recommend a book by Thomas Moore that I found very helpful for newbies. Digitizing 101 is a book that explains why things are done the way they are. He uses Wilcom software but it is written generically. I didn't have Wilcom software when I bought my copy, and did not find it confusing at all. He writes on a non-technical level and shows clear examples in the book. He will be coming out with Digitizing 201 within the next few months and it builds on the first book. Good luck to us all.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes point well taken, and I have reviewed that book. Reading is not always for everyone and sometimes and angel on the shoulder is an approach that is worth the weight.


----------



## idigitize4u (Feb 26, 2012)

Auto digitizing is not perfect as manually digitizing, auto digitizing may work for some logos having just 1 or 2 color but quality can't be good as manually digitized logos.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Idigitize4u what makes you say that. You mention 1 or 2 colors but what is your claim to AD not working and with which software you speak to.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Back to my question
is this software any good at all ? Or what about 
Embroidery Magic 2 - Digitizing software 
Both are in my budget at the moment


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

sandhopper2 said:


> Back to my question


Sorry about that...

Regarding your budget... how about free? You can try out Stitch ERA for no cost. I'm not fammiliar with D&S but it's definately got more fetures than embroidery Magic.

go to freesierrasoftware.com where you can get a link to download.

Oh, and it does both AD and manual digitizing....


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks , I just sent you a PM about CD
Larry


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

zoom_monster said:


> Sorry about that...
> 
> go to freesierrasoftware.com where you can get a link to download.
> 
> ....


I think only free digitizing software in embroidery industry...any other ?


----------



## Expressdigitisin (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, I do. I follow Digitizing Embroidery. But in my opinion it’s not good for beginners.


----------



## Pat Horowitz (Jul 26, 2011)

I teach Stitch Era Universal and Liberty. It is wonderful software for what it costs. Free is a good thing. Most of my customers have a pretty good understanding of what the software can do after taking a class. Do they know everything? No, none of us did after one class. We give support to our customers and will help them along the way so they learn each time they have a problem. Kind of like having a mentor in your back pocket. I think it's great for learning concepts and at least making an informed decision if it's right for them.


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just got the Stitch Era software CD Version 11.21 
I'm really confused on the install instructions . Turning off antivirus and spyware just does not sound good to me. Are they using my info for something ? I know it is free ware , just a little afraid of internet problems 
Larry


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

sandhopper2 said:


> I just got the Stitch Era software CD Version 11.21
> I'm really confused on the install instructions . Turning off antivirus and spyware just does not sound good to me. Are they using my info for something ? I know it is free ware , just a little afraid of internet problems
> Larry


Larry, Turning "off" is recomended during installation only, not permanently. After you install, restart your computer. Because SEU does use the internet, You may need to give permission for it to operate through your firewall and AV. Contact your dealer if you have any questions.


----------

